# vodka pasta



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

1 Onion

2 Cloves Garlic

Olive Oil

Splash of Water

1 ½ Cups Vodka

1 Package Mushrooms

1 Can of Whole Plum Tomatoes

Crushed Red Pepper to Taste

Salt and Pepper to Taste

1 Pound of Shrimp 

1 Pint Heavy Cream

Fresh Parsley to Taste

1 Lb. Bowtie Pasta

Directions
Sauté onions, garlic oil, water, and mushrooms until cooked. Add remaining ingredients except shrimp and cream….cook until reduced…break tomatoes up while cooking. After mixture has thickened add cream and shrimp. Serve over bowtie pasta.


----------

